# WORKSPACE (nicht Programm-Pfad) von Eclipse auslesen



## Boolace (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe in meinem Prog ein Paar Bilder, die in meinem Programm-Paket liegen. Ich habe jetzt versucht mit Hilfe von


```
new File("").getAbsolutePath();
```

meinen Workspace auszulesen. Allerdings bekomme ich hier den Programm-Pfad und nicht den Workspace-Pfad zurück. Der ist nicht in meinem Programm-Ordner und somit ist das für mich ungeeignet.

Ich arbeite auf verschiedenen Maschinen und deshalb ist bei den Bilder immer Pfad-ändern angesagt.

Ich bräuchte etwas in der Art:


```
Sting path = new File("").getWorkspacePath();

backIm = path+"/Projekt/src/.../back.jpg";
```

Ich brauche nichteinmal den Projektpfad, der ist ja überall gleich, sondern nur den Pfad zum Workspace à la "C:/Eigene Dateien/workspace/".

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ist das möglich?

Gruß,
Boolace


----------



## flashray (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Boolace,

den Pfad zum Workspace könntest du aus einem eclipse-Projekt wie folgt erhalten:


```
import java.io.File;

public class WorkspaceExample {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File f = new File("");
		String p = f.getAbsolutePath();
		System.out.println(p);
		p = p.substring(0, p.lastIndexOf(System.getProperty("file.separator")));
		System.out.println(p);
	}
}
```


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ist deine Anwendung ein Eclipse Plugin?
Dann geht das Beispielsweise so:

```
ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot().getLocation().toFile()
```

Gruß Tom


----------

